# Which Pole do you like best South or North?



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Which Pole do you like best South or North?


----------



## Pugg

You forgot: Who cares .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Now don't be like that, what would have Scott said....


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Chopin. .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I think so.............. would have been hard work cranking the gramophone is those temperatures


----------



## ArtMusic

Definitely south pole. It has penguins, other lovely animals, and is a very large land area with rich resources.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^Yes the South is so much nicer than the north


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

The one the stripper is wrapped around?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^Yes the South is so much nicer than the north


Tell that to the polar bears.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Originally Posted by *Threeflutesfourbanjos* 

The one the stripper is wrapped around?

Hope its not too cold


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Tell that to the polar bears.


You first............. don't get too close now, gotta keep it safe


----------



## mmsbls

The north pole doesn't even have solid land. The south pole not only has a solid land mass but more importantly houses several fascinating and critical physics experiments. Who doesn't spend every day contemplating dark matter, potential breaking of Lorentz symmetry, and B modes of the Cosmic Microwave Background polarization? Well, I don't, but if I did, the South Pole would be the place to be.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Yeah like mmsbls said, the South is the place to be


----------



## Vaneyes

Which has the best wine? Then I'll make my decision.

Later edit:

I've made my choice.


----------



## joen_cph

You know, the Arctic Sea is said to have a lot of economical potential, including oncoming sea transport and tourism. 
So if I had € 1.000.000.000.000, I´d plan investing a bit of of them in projects there.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Vaneyes said:


> Which has the best wine? Then I'll make my decision.
> 
> Later edit:
> 
> I've made my choice.


This might help - At 45°S latitude, the Central Otago region of New Zealand is officially the southernmost wine region on planet Earth, geographically besting out the wine regions of Chile by a fairly healthy 8 degree margin


----------



## Guest

Dear Eddie, I voted "North" because Varèse was a northern-hemispherer, you dig?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

TalkingHead said:


> Dear Eddie, I voted "North" because Varèse was a northern-hemispherer, you dig?


Hi Head, Yeah I dig. 
Good point, maybe a fatal flaw in my Philosophy but I chosen to ignore that fact. 
In the words of Carl Jung (who my cricket team was named after -no joke and I know another northerner!), my Collective unconscious will prevail.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I picked south pole because it is a land mass and I am a land lubber.


----------



## Pugg

I still don't care, I am going nowhere near those places .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Not even if they find an undiscovered Dutch treasure that you alone hold the key to..............


----------



## sospiro

The ones I'm going to hear sing in Warsaw.


----------



## Kivimees

I've always had affection for the International Date Line.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

My favorite Pole is none other than Polandball itself.


----------



## TxllxT

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/sep/14/russian-scientists-trapped-arctic-polar-bears-month-wait-rescue

News from the North Pole


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Yep the south is better, safer and no cold war bears to worry about


----------



## Azol

Sinfonia Antartica is my answer!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Very cool Ralph Vaughan Williams hey


----------



## Vasks

You "South Pole" lovers have got to be kidding. The North Pole rocks 'cuz Santa Claus is there!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

South and proud - too old for Santa anyway, the Yankee Union folk can keep him


----------



## Ingélou

It's tough - the South has penguins, the North has polar bears.

The South has gallant, stupidish but doomed Brit Robert Falcon Scott.

The North has gallant, stupidish but doomed Brit Lord Franklin.

But there again, I do like the song, so maybe North:


----------



## Totenfeier

The non-Euclidian geometry of the Mountains of Madness is lovely this time of year, so South.


----------



## Sloe

If we mean the actual poles yes the South Pole is on a landmass.
If we mean the polar regions there are cities north of the northern polar circle were you can live permanently even go and swim in the summer. South of the southern polar circle there is just Antarctica with a few research stations.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Don't forget the South has Mumble the emperor penguin in Happy Feet- better than Santa he can dance and play Banjo it would seem.....


----------



## ArtMusic

I really like the Emperor Penguins in the south pole. They are amazing birds that breed and raise during the winter, the darkest and coldest part of the continent.


----------



## KenOC

North pole, south pole -- I could post a very apropos quote about Arnold Schonberg, but last time I did I got a warning from the management. I'm sure they remember. If they've softened their position, they can PM me.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Schonberg was a fan of the South Pole too................


----------



## Ginger

> Schonberg was a fan of the South Pole too...............


I wish I hadn't googled it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ginger said:


> I wish I hadn't googled it.


what, worse than the Deni Ute Muster hey!


----------



## Ginger

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> what, worse than the Deni Ute Muster hey!


Can't find anything wrong when googling the Deni Ute Muster...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ginger said:


> Can't find anything wrong when googling the Deni Ute Muster...


Try Deniquiln Ute Muster that should work


----------



## Ginger

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Try Deniquiln Ute Muster that should work


I want to do a monster truck ride :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ginger said:


> I want to do a monster truck ride :lol:


With something resembling a cattle fence attached to the front way to go, good in the snow and ice of the South Pole too!

Gotta watch out for Pengins with Banjos........


----------



## Strange Magic

I vote South Pole because the best ever book on polar exploration--Roland Huntford's _The Last Place on Earth_--is about the Amundsen/Scott race for the South Pole. Classic tale of the Correct versus the Incorrect Way to plan and execute a serious expedition.


----------



## Ginger

I also vote South Pole because of the opera "South Pole" by Miroslav Srnka.


----------



## Sloe

Strange Magic said:


> I vote South Pole because the best ever book on polar exploration--Roland Huntford's _The Last Place on Earth_--is about the Amundsen/Scott race for the South Pole. Classic tale of the Correct versus the Incorrect Way to plan and execute a serious expedition.


Scott failed but his methods are the ones that are used today.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The south is so good and polling so well, it warms the heart of us southerners.....


----------



## SixFootScowl

A really exciting, suspenseful, and grisly book on an Antarctic expedition is "Mawson's Will." I belive Mawson was the only one to return and that after having to stay another winter alone. Reduced to eating the sled dogs after their sledge of provisions went down a deep crevice, they got Vitamin A poisoning from eating liver (carnivore liver vitamin A is not water soluble and they overdosed). Mawson was emaciated at the end of the ordeal.


----------



## Strange Magic

Sloe said:


> Scott failed but his methods are the ones that are used today.


Ponies and man-hauling without skis?


----------



## Sloe

Strange Magic said:


> Ponies and man-hauling without skis?


Not that but he used motor vehicles.


----------



## Strange Magic

Sloe said:


> Not that but he used motor vehicles.


True, but the technology then was not up to the rigors of the Antarctic. Recall that one of his tractors fell through the ice, and the other was extremely difficult to keep running. Scott's misfortune was to rely on techniques that were either hopelessly outdated or too new and at that time too fragile for the task at hand.


----------



## Sloe

Strange Magic said:


> True, but the technology then was not up to the rigors of the Antarctic. Recall that one of his tractors fell through the ice, and the other was extremely difficult to keep running. Scott's misfortune was to rely on techniques that were either hopelessly outdated or too new and at that time too fragile for the task at hand.


Someone have to be first so we can learn from their mistakes and he did reach the south pole


----------



## Strange Magic

Sloe said:


> Someone have to be first so we can learn from their mistakes and he did reach the south pole


Again true, but it was decades before vehicles became sturdy enough to deal with the rigors of Antarctica; Scott's premature and unsuccessful use of the tractors demonstrated their unreadiness for prime time. To his credit, he did reach the pole but caught a fatal chill on the way back. Recently, somebody wrote a book arguing that Scott fell victim to uniquely horrible weather conditions, but a reading of Huntford's book reveals that Amundsen and crew would have easily survived the conditions that felled Scott. They were in robust health, fully nourished, extravagantly equipped with all necessary to hunker down and wait out any difficult weather; they even were throwing away surplus and unneeded supplies. They thought of leaving a cache of food at the Pole, but thought that the British expedition would be so well-equipped that the Scott party might view the gesture as an insult, so they dropped the idea. Had they left a cache, Scott might have made it back. Robert Scott was personally a brave man, but he was clueless about extended travel in polar regions and about properly organizing a coherent expedition to do so.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Sloe

For failed polar expeditions the North Pole have S. A. Andrée's Arctic Balloon Expedition of 1897 wee Salomon August Andrée tried to reach the North Pole with a balloon. The balloon crashed and the had to walk home but all three members of the expedition died on the way.

Photo taken by one of the members of the expedition after the balloon had crashed:










Their remains was not found until 1930 it is a bit of a mystery why they died but probably just exhaustion and not sufficient diet.


----------



## Strange Magic

Polar exploration has always fascinated me as a subject. The poles are literally at the ends of the earth, until recently very difficult to reach, and endowed with some of the harshest conditions on the planet. There is a library of marvelous books and narratives by and about the dozens of explorers and adventurers and dreamers who have attempted to get Farthest North or South. A good general summary of the Arctic explorers is Pierre Berton's _The Arctic Grail_. Right now I'm reading _Trial by Ice_, the account of the ill-fated Polaris expedition of 1871. I think it will end badly. For the Antarctic, Huntford's _The Last Place on Earth_ is a must-read, as is Alfred Lansing's classic book _Endurance_ on Shackleton's failed trans-Antarctic venture, when the ship was frozen into the ice, crushed, abandoned, and the expedition forced to retreat across the Weddell Sea to Elephant Island. Once there, Shackleton completed one of the most amazing small-boat sea voyages of all time by sailing with 5 companions to South Georgia in order to get help. Amazingly, not a single life was lost. If you don't get chills reading _Endurance_, you have ice water in your veins.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Strange Magic said:


> Polar exploration has always fascinated me as a subject.


You have to read Mawson's Will.



> Mawson's Will is the dramatic story of what Sir Edmund Hillary calls 'the most outstanding solo journey ever recorded in Antarctic history.'


Mawson's ordeal is also written up in Alone on the Ice: The Greatest Survival Story in the History of Exploration.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I chose the south. For some reason, it scares the bejesus out of me, so it's more of a morbid fascination. Vaughan Williams didn't help my irrational phobia, either.


----------



## Wood

Strange Magic said:


> Again true, but it was decades before vehicles became sturdy enough to deal with the rigors of Antarctica; Scott's premature and unsuccessful use of the tractors demonstrated their unreadiness for prime time. To his credit, he did reach the pole but caught a fatal chill on the way back. Recently, somebody wrote a book arguing that Scott fell victim to uniquely horrible weather conditions, but a reading of Huntford's book reveals that Amundsen and crew would have easily survived the conditions that felled Scott. They were in robust health, fully nourished, extravagantly equipped with all necessary to hunker down and wait out any difficult weather; they even were throwing away surplus and unneeded supplies. They thought of leaving a cache of food at the Pole, but thought that the British expedition would be so well-equipped that the Scott party might view the gesture as an insult, so they dropped the idea. Had they left a cache, Scott might have made it back. Robert Scott was personally a brave man, but he was clueless about extended travel in polar regions and about properly organizing a coherent expedition to do so.


Didn't the Norwegians eat their dogs? An English gentleman would sooner die than eat his dog. Scott won.

South Pole for me, because it is always warmer in the south, & is at the bottom of the map so it should be all downhill to get there.


----------



## joen_cph

Wood said:


> South Pole for me, because it is always warmer in the south, & is at the bottom of the map so it should be all downhill to get there.


Still, better to be on top of things, I think.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

joen_cph said:


> Still, better to be on top of things, I think.


That's a matter of debate............... South is Sweeter


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Strange Magic said:


> Again true, but it was decades before vehicles became sturdy enough to deal with the rigors of Antarctica; Scott's premature and unsuccessful use of the tractors demonstrated their unreadiness for prime time. To his credit, he did reach the pole but caught a fatal chill on the way back. Recently, somebody wrote a book arguing that Scott fell victim to uniquely horrible weather conditions, but a reading of Huntford's book reveals that Amundsen and crew would have easily survived the conditions that felled Scott. They were in robust health, fully nourished, extravagantly equipped with all necessary to hunker down and wait out any difficult weather; they even were throwing away surplus and unneeded supplies. They thought of leaving a cache of food at the Pole, but thought that the British expedition would be so well-equipped that the Scott party might view the gesture as an insult, so they dropped the idea. Had they left a cache, Scott might have made it back. Robert Scott was personally a brave man, but he was clueless about extended travel in polar regions and about properly organizing a coherent expedition to do so.


I wholly agree with Strange Magic in this assessment of Scott. Whatever one thinks of the stiffness of his upper lip etc, the man made a series of really foolish decisions, particularly when under stress, and those decisions cost other lives, as well as his own. Probably the worst was taking on a Polar party of five men, when everything was planned around teams of four. Quite apart from the consequent crowding and delays that this casued the Polar team, it meant that the returning party had only three, one of whom (Teddy Evans) was clearly already exhausted. Had it not been for the patient care undertaken by Bill Lashly and the extraordinary courage and stamina of Tom Crean, a hero if ever there was one, those three would have been added to the list of casualties. 
Incidentally, Shackleton was the first to experiment with motor transport in Antarctica. He took a motor car on the 1907-9 Nimrod expedition. It was not a great success.


----------



## Wood

*Pony eaters*



Pat Fairlea said:


> I wholly agree with Strange Magic in this assessment of Scott. Whatever one thinks of the stiffness of his upper lip etc, the man made a series of really foolish decisions, particularly when under stress, and those decisions cost other lives, as well as his own. Probably the worst was taking on a Polar party of five men, when everything was planned around teams of four. Quite apart from the consequent crowding and delays that this casued the Polar team, it meant that the returning party had only three, one of whom (Teddy Evans) was clearly already exhausted. Had it not been for the patient care undertaken by Bill Lashly and the extraordinary courage and stamina of Tom Crean, a hero if ever there was one, those three would have been added to the list of casualties.
> Incidentally, Shackleton was the first to experiment with motor transport in Antarctica. He took a motor car on the 1907-9 Nimrod expedition. It was not a great success.
> View attachment 89111


"At the time of the events, the expert view in England had been that dogs were of dubious value as a means of Antarctic transport.[SUP][14][/SUP] Broadly speaking, Scott saw two ways in which dogs may be used-they may be taken with the idea of bringing them all back safe and sound, or they may be treated as pawns in the game, from which the best value is to be got regardless of their lives.[SUP][14][/SUP] He stated that if, and only if, the comparison was made with a dog sledge journey which aimed to preserve the dogs' lives, 'I am inclined to state my belief that in the polar regions properly organised parties of men will perform as extended journeys as teams of dogs.'[SUP][14][/SUP] On the other hand, if the lives of the dogs were to be sacrificed, then 'the dog-team is invested with a capacity for work which is beyond the emulation of men. To appreciate this is a matter of simple arithmetic'.[SUP][14][/SUP] But efficiency notwithstanding, he expressed 'reluctance' to use dogs in this way: "One cannot calmly contemplate the murder of animals which possess such intelligence and individuality, which have frequently such endearing qualities, and which very possibly one has learnt to regard as friends and companions."[SUP][14][/SUP]

Amundsen, by contrast, took an entirely utilitarian approach.[SUP][14][/SUP] Amundsen planned from the start to have weaker animals killed to feed the other animals and the men themselves.[SUP][1][/SUP] He expressed the opinion that it was less cruel to feed and work dogs correctly before shooting them, than it would be to starve and overwork them to the point of collapse.[SUP][11][/SUP] Amundsen and his team had similar affection for their dogs as those expressed above by the English, but they "also had agreed to shrink from nothing in order to achieve our goal"[SUP][15][/SUP] Such a procedure was claimed to be distasteful to the British. At the same time the British were willing to eat their ponies.[SUP][1]"

I'd find it hard to eat an animal that had worked for me. I wonder if the achievements of these early expeditions really count, in this context?
[/SUP]


----------



## omega

Are you speaking of geographic or magnetic poles?


----------



## Harmonie

Well, I'm definitely a Northerner myself in many other ways. Although the North pole itself doesn't have a landmass, the landmasses nearest it have really neat and unique climates. I'd love to visit, and I'd love to live closer (which, by the standards of where I live, doesn't necessarily mean going straight to a tundra, it could just mean somewhere that has four seasons but leans colder, which I would love)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Harmonie said:


> Well, I'm definitely a Northerner myself in many other ways. Although the North pole itself doesn't have a landmass, the landmasses nearest it have really neat and unique climates. I'd love to visit, and I'd love to live closer (which, by the standards of where I live, doesn't necessarily mean going straight to a tundra, it could just mean somewhere that has four seasons but leans colder, which I would love)


Dreamed I was an Eskimo
(Bop-bop ta-da-da bop-bop Ta-da-da)
Frozen wind began to blow
Don't be a naughty Eskimo-wo-oh
An' the Northern Lites commenced t' glow
Boob-boobaiee-ay-ah!
Strictly Commershil
The only way you can get it fixed up
Is to go trudgin' across the tundra....
Mile after mile
Trudgin' across the tundra
Right down to the parish of Talk Classical....
Boob-boobaiee-ay-ah!
​


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Geographic or magnetic poles, which do you prefer?


----------



## Capeditiea

:3 i voted for both...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I said North, since it's just around the corner. I'm leaving right now...wait, I gave away my skis.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

look, I don't care about poles at all, I only did that for 3 months and it was because I was broke


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Did it pay well


----------



## Phil loves classical

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Did it pay well


Not when I was the customer.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Phil loves classical said:


> Not when I was the customer.


The plot (or pole) thickens .........


----------



## Klassik

Phil loves classical said:


> Not when I was the customer.


We need clarification here. Are you saying that you were very generous in paying your pole taxes or that you were very cheap in paying your pole taxes? Remember, where things are Stormy, it is expected for things to rain.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Klassik said:


> We need clarification here. Are you saying that you were very generous in paying your pole taxes or that you were very cheap in paying your pole taxes? Remember, where things are Stormy, it is expected for things to rain.


Was there Snow involved also?


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Was there Snow involved also?


Sorry, I can't comment. Non-disclosure agreement.


----------



## hpowders

OP: They are polar opposites, no?

Anyway, I'm sure they have both melted significantly since the first post of this thread was typed.

Also, the playing of the North Pole Philharmonia leaves me cold.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Klassik said:


> We need clarification here. Are you saying that you were very generous in paying your pole taxes or that you were very cheap in paying your pole taxes? Remember, where things are Stormy, it is expected for things to rain.


I was an aspiring pole dancer ever since I first touched a jungle gym, but just didn't have the talent. I was a big admirer of others with the right talent, but just didn't show it where it counts ($.50)


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Also, the playing of the North Pole Philharmonia leaves me cold.


I've always found Leif Segerstam to be a mediocre conductor myself. I mean, seriously, who could possibly write 316 symphonies, 30 quartets, and still have time to be a good conductor? Leif Segerstam would be best off dropping CDs of good conductors, like John Eliot Gardiner, down the chimneys of good little boys and girls than his own garbage. But, of course, Gardiner would never conduct the nonsense that Segerstam writes. 



Phil loves classical said:


> I was an aspiring pole dancer ever since I first touched a jungle gym, but just didn't have the talent. *I was a big admirer of others with the right talent, but just didn't show it where it counts ($.50)*


Why make it rain when you can make it hail with quarters or JFK half-dollars? :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost

I once met someone who came from Gdansk and someone else who came from Katowice and found very little to choose between them.


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> I've always found Leif Segerstam to be a mediocre conductor myself. I mean, seriously, who could possibly write 316 symphonies, 30 quartets, and still have time to be a good conductor? Leif Segerstam would be best off dropping CDs of good conductors, like John Eliot Gardiner, down the chimneys of good little boys and girls than his own garbage. But, of course, Gardiner would never conduct the nonsense that Segerstam writes.
> 
> Why make it rain when you can make it hail with quarters or JFK half-dollars? :lol:


I hear he will be conducting 4'33" soon. Sorta turning over a new Leif as far as he's concerned.


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> I hear he will be conducting 4'33" soon. Sorta turning over a new Leif as far as he's concerned.


What tempo will he use for 4'33"? Hopefully he'll use Cage's tempo or else Leif will have to tell us when he Finnishes.

Besides, would you let your child sit on this man's lap? I mean, better him than James Levine I guess.


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> What tempo will he use for 4'33"? Hopefully he'll use Cage's tempo or else Leif will have to tell us when he Finnishes.
> 
> Besides, would you let your child sit on this man's lap? I mean, better him than James Levine I guess.


Santa Claus in hell?


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Santa Claus in hell?


I suppose even Santa prefers the hells of the south pole. It keeps him closer to Australia.


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> I suppose even Santa prefers the hells of the south pole. It keeps him closer to Australia.


Yeah, but that's a koala-ty place! Even so, I realize some mates consider it un-bear-able.


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Yeah, but that's a koala-ty place! Even so, I realize some mates consider it un-bear-able.


I'd probably find it un-bear-able. Who knows what they are doing with those dingos!  Leif Segerstam seems like the kind who keeps a dingo as a pet. At least it keeps the babies away. 

I wonder what Leif's Symphony no. 236, "OUT is outside....," is about. It sounds profound and enlightening. Perhaps it won't be as interesting as his symphony no. 244, "Musical Northlightbeams sending comforting vibrations to the screaming Japanese souls caught in their nightmare...."


----------



## Taplow

Why isn't _Henryk Wieniawski_ one of the choices?


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> I suppose even Santa prefers the hells of the south pole. It keeps him closer to Australia.


He doesn't have to bring so many gifts to the south pole. Penguins are ungrateful creatures.

As far as Oz is concerned, their Prime Minister is gift enough. He speaks fluent English. I'm jealous!


----------



## hpowders

Taplow said:


> Why isn't _Henryk Wieniawski_ one of the choices?


It was there yesterday.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> It was there yesterday.


You mean on the Pole?


----------



## Capeditiea

I once met Lief Erikson... back in the day... he was a scary dude... i ran when i first saw him... i thought he would pillage... my home... which was a hut... 
but he was a caring gentleman... ;D he didn't kill me, which was nice.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> I once met Lief Erikson... back in the day... he was a scary dude... i ran when i first saw him... i thought he would pillage... my home... which was a hut...
> but he was a caring gentleman... ;D he didn't kill me, which was nice.


So do you hang around Poles a lot ?


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> So do you hang around Poles a lot ?


Back around 900-1200CE


----------



## CnC Bartok

South, for definite

Just love penguins, even if they do taste of fishy chicken.


----------



## EdwardBast

Well, I would have said the south pole but recently I learned that the earth is flat and there isn't really a pole. It's actually a huge ring of ice like the crust of a pizza, mostly there to keep us from walking off the edge I presume.


----------



## Larkenfield

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Which Pole do you like best South or North?


Neither. Some are more equator-like people.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This has something to do with fibonacci.


----------



## jegreenwood

Me with some new friends on Antarctica (but not the South Pole) a year ago New Year's day.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

jegreenwood said:


> View attachment 102915
> 
> 
> Me with some new friends on Antarctica (but not the South Pole) a year ago New Year's day.


Just out for a weekend jaunt hey


----------

